# How many Amps for 65 feet of track



## rbr (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi,

I'm building a shelf layout in my home office. When I'm done, I should have about 65 feet of track. I will also have 3 motorized switches, some led lighted cars (ball bearing wheel pick-ups), 2-3 buildings with led lights. I plan to run a Hartland Forney and and LGB 2018 mogul with sound. I would like to go digital but I still have to purchase everything. I'm looking at a Piko starter digital set. It comes with 5 amps. To get more I would need to purchase a digital booster which makes it almost cost prohibitive. I also need to purchase and install decoders. 
So, my question is how many amps do I need? Is 5 amps enough? 

Thanks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would say you can get by with the 5 Amps with the equipment listed. The locomotives would run at 1 amp or less each. The led's are a good idea. The switch drives would be very intermittent. Send me a note about a Piko set.

[email protected]


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

One important question, do you plan to expand soon? 

I was able to run an LGB stainz outdoors on about 100 feet of brass track on a 1 amp starter set power pack, so 5 amps for one locomotive on 65 feet of track should be plenty. But I didn't have electric switches or rail cars with lights, which could add to the amps significantly.

And if you plan to expand, a booster now would benefit you later. 

--James


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

When you're not actually throwing switches (changing its direction) they are not drawing any current. LEDs use milliamps so unless you've got 1000 of them, your 5 amp supply should be ample.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In Large scale DCC minimum would be 5 amps and that is what you are looking at.
Length of track has no bearing on amps, it is what you run for engine and light current.
I do look at voltage as many systems do not do 24 volts and this is in the decoder and command station specs.

Remember that 24 volts from a power pack needs to go through electronics to reach the track, and then the decoder also has a voltage drop from its electronics, so the electronics in the engine never see the total voltage.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

at my half finished layout, i now run a 80 or 90 ft. loop with one point of feeding.
loco with headlight and motorized tender, 1 Amp starterset controller.
at low speeds (under 12V) i can run two of these consists at the same time.


----------



## rbr (Apr 27, 2014)

The Piko Digital starter set includes a 22Volt 5 amp central station/transformer and a handheld digital remote (navigator) and a wireless receiver to make it work. 
The Piko dealer near me will make me a good deal at $750. They sell for about $800-$850 elsewhere.


----------



## rbr (Apr 27, 2014)

I doubt that I will expand soon. To do so it would have to go through the wall and my wife says definitely NO! Even if I could I would only want to mildly expand and add about 10 feet of track. However, if I really did expand a lot I would be able to purchase the digital booster at that time.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

rbr,

Well in that case, the best advice I can offer is to get the track set up as close as you can to what you're thinking of for a track plan, put everything you have on the track that requires electricity, and see if there's any lag in power at any point along the track. My guess is that 5 amps should be adequate as long as you don't plan to expand.

However, I would wire the layout or track so that if you ever need a booster, that you'll be able to add one in without much rewiring. Not for expansion of the layout, but rather for expansion of your locomotive roster. That way, if you ever want to run a consist, or you just happen to have a locomotive that draws a lot of current, you'll be able to stick a booster into the layout without any problems.

--James


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

The advice you have been given is good, but just be aware that your original question, "How many Amps for 65 feet of track" really does not properly address the issue. Power supply requirements are not a function of track length.

The required size (amperage) of power supply is almost 100% a function of the locomotives, other equipment, lights and accessories you will run. Small locomotives such as you propose will work with a 5 amp supply regardless of how much track you have. Adding lights and other current drawing devices will increase the amperage required. Adding track does not change the amperage requirement.

You are probably okay with a 5 amp supply, but you will be always limited to what you have outlined, meaning a single small locomotive and few lights or other accessories.

Starter set supplies are designed to run a single, very small engine, and no lights, turnouts, or accessories. Most employ a current limiting 'circuit breaker' that trips when the slightest overload is sensed. This circuit breaker is usually of the simplest design and they frequently 'trip' at lower currents after any initial overload.

I'm not suggesting that your 5 amp supply won't suffice for your initial setup, but probably one of the lowest cost improvements you can make is to get a power supply that is a little larger than you currently require. Of course you can always do that in the future when your starter set supply proves to be inadequate.

Just my thoughts.

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to the limited track length, the originator of this subject most likely would not exceed the 5 amps even if running a double motor engine plus a single motor engine at the same time. He mentions a LGB mogul and a Hartland Forney and some led lights.

Load would be limited as how many cars can you run on a short RR.
And he already said he would use a booster if he expands.

Remember the LGB MTS system was 5 amps and people ran several engines at a time on that system.

Only concern I would have is the large engines by USA trains, but indoors on 65 feet of overhead track, these would not be run.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

rbr-

My two cents would be to wire the the power for the track as one, and get a seperate wall adapter for running switches, buildings, etc. This way if a train derails you don't kill power to everything. And if you have an electrical issue with scenry you don't kill the power to the track.

All other posts about 5 amps being enough for the trains, I agree.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

The locomotives your running 5 amp will be more then enough. It is always nice to run lighting separate but it seems like you have a simple set up with efficient led's. You can always run the accessories off the starter set transformer and the trains on the 5 amp. LGB locomotives are fairly power efficient. Many run on less then 2 amp with 2 motors and sound. USA locomotives are power hungry....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

> You are probably okay with a 5 amp supply, but you will be always limited to what you have outlined, meaning a single small locomotive and few lights or other accessories.


I don't agree with this--I've been running a 5amp MTSIII system for years on over 200' of track, and can run multiple large LGB locomotives with sound and lights. It depends a bit on how fast and how long the trains are--I run mine quite slowly and with typical short Swiss trains so I can get away with it, and if you don't have any big grades (>2%) then you will be able to run quite a bit with 5A, including running LGB switch machines with single channel switch decoders that get their power directly from the track. Yes, there are lots of reasons to go to a 12A system, but in your case I think you could get by for a long time with a smaller one.

Keith


----------



## rbr (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the advice. I'm going to go with an LGB 50110 transformer that puts out 18-20 Volts and 6 Amps. Should be all the power I'll ever need since it doesn't look like I'm expanding. I may use a separate starter set transformer to power a few building that have led lights. 
I may add a 3rd locomotive at some point but my main loop is only 45 feet (everything else is a passing siding or spur) so I doubt I would ever run all 3 at the same time. All of them would be single engine locomotives. The 3rd one would likely be an LGB Forney or Mogul.


----------

